# Anybody have crack?



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got me a sweet new powertap. I messed around with the poweragent software and the garmin training center software and wasn't too thrilled. I tried the training peaks trial version and once I got through the initial information overload I found it far superior to the others.
Sadly, my trial is running up and my girlfriend says I need a crack something or other to get it to work. Kinda hoping you guys know what she's talking about. She's a super tech dweeb but she couldn't find it.

Only 3 days left in the trial period!!!!


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

tommyrhodes said:


> Just got me a sweet new powertap. I messed around with the poweragent software and the garmin training center software and wasn't too thrilled. I tried the training peaks trial version and once I got through the initial information overload I found it far superior to the others.
> Sadly, my trial is running up and my girlfriend says I need a crack something or other to get it to work. Kinda hoping you guys know what she's talking about. She's a super tech dweeb but she couldn't find it.
> 
> Only 3 days left in the trial period!!!!


Pay for the software and you'll get a serial number. The guys who developed the software worked hard to create it. They have to eat and buy bikes like the rest of us.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

"Crack" means to cheat and get a serial for nothing.

Buy it.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Demonoid. You didn't hear that from me.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Get free software if you don't want to pay: goldencheetah.org


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

...all uses of that word end up bad


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's worth the price to pay for the trainingpeaks software - support a retired pro cyclist and an academic exercise physiologist who builds small wind tunnels in his garage....


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Be careful of those free software downloads too. A LOT of them have nasty viruses included with the software.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Depends on what you need to do to download the trial version. If you needed to enter an email and stuff, you'll need to make up all new info. After that though you'll likely need to clear your cache so the software doesn't detect that it was already downloaded onto your PC. 

The above is assuming you are an upstanding and honest citizen and are still trying to make up your mind if it's the one you want. If not, I am in the camp that says pay for it. Trial versions are just temporary to see if you like the software and if so, you should pay for it. Would you go to a bike shop, say you want a test ride on the shiney new Cervelo, take it on a training ride or race for a couple hrs and then come back next week and do the same thing? For shame.

You'll feel better about yourself (I hope) if you just buy it. And if you can afford a "sweet new powertap" then you can afford the software. So pay for it, after all, Software engineers need their Mountain Dew and donuts.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> Just got me a sweet new powertap. I messed around with the poweragent software and the garmin training center software and wasn't too thrilled. I tried the training peaks trial version and once I got through the initial information overload I found it far superior to the others.
> Sadly, my trial is running up and my girlfriend says I need a crack something or other to get it to work. Kinda hoping you guys know what she's talking about. She's a super tech dweeb but she couldn't find it.
> 
> Only 3 days left in the trial period!!!!


And just FYI, at least one of the guys who developed and sells the software is an RBR member.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

The wko software from training peaks seems like the way to go. I tried golden cheetah and was underwhelmed. it didn't really let met play with the data as much as id like. 
Its crazy. I paid for a gamin and the software sucks. I paid for the powertap and its software sucks. Golden cheetah is free and pretty decent. But wko is 150 plus a monthly fee if I want the filo experience. 
A little note to the rbr member who works for training peaks. If you dont want me to look for a way to steal your software then dont rape me on the price.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

tommyrhodes said:


> The wko software from training peaks seems like the way to go. I tried golden cheetah and was underwhelmed. it didn't really let met play with the data as much as id like.
> Its crazy. I paid for a gamin and the software sucks. I paid for the powertap and its software sucks. Golden cheetah is free and pretty decent. But wko is 150 plus a monthly fee if I want the filo experience.
> A little note to the rbr member who works for training peaks. If you dont want me to look for a way to steal your software then dont rape me on the price.


You bought a powertap, a garmin and a (presumably) high priced bike, but you're complaining about an extra $150? You don't even NEED the monthly online service. You're more than taken care of by WKO+ itself. Just because people choose not to give away their work doesn't mean they're "raping you" on price.

I seem to recall that when I bought it was about $120? I think USA Cycling has/had a discount for season license holders. Either way, it's worth every penny.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone who asks for a software crack, especially on a public message board, is not deserving of any respect at all. The days of everything being shareware/freeware are pretty much over. Someone needs to pay the developers to make the stuff.

It's like asking how to best steal products from your local family-owned store.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Well platypus. I think I'm deserving of respect. Unlike people who say doughnits instead of donuts. 

I didn't know about the usac discount. Ill have to scope that shiz out!


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> The wko software from training peaks seems like the way to go. I tried golden cheetah and was underwhelmed. it didn't really let met play with the data as much as id like.
> Its crazy. I paid for a gamin and the software sucks. I paid for the powertap and its software sucks. Golden cheetah is free and pretty decent. But wko is 150 plus a monthly fee if I want the filo experience.
> *A little note to the rbr member who works for training peaks. If you dont want me to look for a way to steal your software then dont rape me on the price*.


Really?!?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> I think I'm deserving of respect.


Actually not really you came in here looking for a way to ripoff people (stolen software is still stealing). Then get all pissy when you get called on it. 

You want the product, pay for it, its not like you don't have three free alternatives. If you think WKO is that much better then training peaks deserves the money for creating a better product.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought the "crack" you were looking for was the same stuff that's got Lindsey Lohan in so much trouble.

My bad.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> I'm not oActually not really you came in here looking for a way to ripoff people (stolen software is still stealing). Then get all pissy when you get called on it.
> 
> You want the product, pay for it, its not like you don't have three free alternatives. If you think WKO is that much better then training peaks deserves the money for creating a better product.


Actually. I'm not being pissy at all. I'm getting pretty much the exact mostly useless responses I expected. Lol
Buy I think thats true of must threads on any internet forum.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> Actually. I'm not being pissy at all. I'm getting pretty much the exact mostly useless responses I expected. Lol
> Buy I think thats true of must threads on any internet forum.



You got advice about a third free option as well as clarification that all you needed was the one time $150 to have WKO work. So by useless you mean no one was willing to give you a way to steal the software? 

If you had enough money for the power tape and Garmin you have enough for WKO. If not do what the rest of us do figure out how to work and pay for stuff rather than expecting people to be ok with you trying to rip things off.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> You got advice about a third free option as well as clarification that all you needed was the one time $150 to have WKO work. So by useless you mean no one was willing to give you a way to steal the software?
> 
> If you had enough money for the power tape and Garmin you have enough for WKO. If not do what the rest of us do figure out how to work and pay for stuff rather than expecting people to be ok with you trying to rip things off.


He needs it to measure his ride to the Occupy protest.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

danl1 said:


> He needs it to measure his ride to the Occupy protest.


Well I support the Occupy protest, and I pay for stuff.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> Actually not really you came in here looking for a way to ripoff people (stolen software is still stealing). Then get all pissy when you get called on it.
> 
> You want the product, pay for it, its not like you don't have three free alternatives. If you think WKO is that much better then training peaks deserves the money for creating a better product.





danl1 said:


> He needs it to measure his ride to the Occupy protest.


You see alot of people riding cervelo r3s with a powertap to occupy rallys? Lol. 

I think your all anti-american for hating on a homeboy. We
stole this land from the indians, stole labor from the blacks and steal oil from the arabs. I think I'm doing my civic duty! Come to think of it, I'll bet someone down at the local occupy party will know exactly how to crackle doodle doo this bad boy.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> You see alot of people riding cervelo r3s with a powertap to occupy rallys? Lol.
> 
> I think your all anti-american for hating on a homeboy. We
> stole this land from the indians, stole labor from the blacks and steal oil from the arabs. I think I'm doing my civic duty! Come to think of it, I'll bet someone down at the local occupy party will know exactly how to crackle doodle doo this bad boy.


Ok so your are admitting your full of it with your "useless responses" line? Seems like you wanted help (and still do) pirating software. Trying to point out the stealing of others as justification of further stealing doesn't make stealing ok.


----------

